# Trade Looming?



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

From LG:

_emplay_


> Hey all - the baby is on her way tomorrow - exciting times!
> 
> At about 7:00 AM Pacific Maya Taylor Pincus, God willing, will have a safe arrival.
> 
> ...


_Lionel_


> Congrats and Good Luck Eric. Did you get my PM? Something is about to go down folks.


Jalen Rose??..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hmmm.. Lionel is pretty damn good. But I don't want to speculate at all...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Hope its something juicy!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Who do the Lakers have left to trade? NOt many players on the roster who have any trade value besides kobe and lamar and we know there is 0% chance that they would get traded.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Who do the Lakers have left to trade? NOt many players on the roster who have any trade value besides kobe and lamar and we know there is 0% chance that they would get traded.


It's called expiring contracts and draft picks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im kinda excited but theyd better not make it a big deal for jalen rose...i mean i want him here but hes not a big deal


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Not holding my breath, but it seems like trades are the only way we're going to be able to get anything done. And I would imagine that our draft picks will be prime bait because 1st-round picks = guaranteed contracts which the Lakers don't want any more of. I fully expect the Miami pick (which will likely end up being the 29th or 30th pick) to be traded at some point.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> I've said this numerous times - Mitch is either a genius or a fool.


its gotta be curry...mitch is niether a genius or a fool...hes an idiot...still i believe its curry because hes taking a chance on him


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> its gotta be curry...mitch is niether a genius or a fool...hes an idiot...still i believe its curry because hes taking a chance on him


why so much negativity towards curry....he is still young and better than mihm..i would be very happy if it was curry


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> its gotta be curry...*mitch is niether a genius or a fool...hes an idiot*...still i believe its curry because hes taking a chance on him



:laugh:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

PJ Brown


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> PJ Brown


Hope so


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dont worry.. It's Calvin Booth and Aaron McKie in a sign and trade deal


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Lets get a big name player.

KG?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Dont worry.. It's Calvin Booth and Aaron McKie in a sign and trade deal


Why do you say that?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well for one.. I dont expect much.. Two.. It's Mitch...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm praying that a move does go down and that we get Curry or Rose. Curry might be a lazy bum with 2 different kinds of heart problems, but just like with Kwame...I think Phil can fix him. Although...not if his physical heart condition doesn't allow him to play again. :biggrin:

Vlade, George and Slava for Rose? I don't care much about the Miami pick, because it will be really low. Sign me up for this trade any day of the week.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Taking on Eddy Curry would be a colossal risk due to the heart problem. If it continues to be a serious problem we will have given away several players for absolutely nothing. Even if insurance covered the cost of his contract it wouldn't give us any new players.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Who is in need of a SF and PF who can make the 20ft 15ft jumper. Hmm...
and has excess amount of pg 
Indiana, Milwaukee Bucks, Washington Wizards, Toronto Raptors sorry and
Chicago Bulls
and most likely is will be from the east coast. 

Process of elimination


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

..jalen rose......or curry, i would think


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

clien said:


> ..jalen rose......or curry, i would think



My guess is Curry


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

60M 6 years I don't know, do we want that??? Not to mention the heart problems, both the actual heart and his heart in the game


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll feel bad if we lose butterfingers even though he can't catch the ball 4 his life and is scared of other areanas that arent staples he was an OK center.....something the NBA is lacking these days.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I always said that he should put on the home jersey underneath the road jersey.

Hold what? Mihm is being traded???


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hope it's Jalen...He's the type of player Phil would like with his 3 pt shooting, size and versatility.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lionel just said this...

_This would be considered a blockbuster trade. I'm proud of Mitchell. Can't release it yet. When the papers are on the way to the league office then I'll post it._

I don't think he says it's a blockbuster deal if it's for Eddy Curry or Jalen Rose. Possibly Jamaal Magloire?

I wouldn't completely rule out Garnett...

Lamar Odom
Chris Mihm
Devean George
Slava Medvedenko
Miami's 2006 First Rounder

FOR

Kevin Garnett

PG: Derek Anderson...Aaron McKie...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Von Wafer
SF: Jumaine Jones...Luke Walton
PF: Kevin Garnett...Brian Cook
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum...(Vlade Divac?)

***Salivating....***


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

You are killing me Damian!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Please jack haley dont report this please please please


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Lionel just said this...
> 
> _This would be considered a blockbuster trade. I'm proud of Mitchell. Can't release it yet. When the papers are on the way to the league office then I'll post it._
> 
> ...


im crying...i am really crying...your killing me...do you have a link i could endulge myself in?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It's Devean George for Ty Lue. *BLOCKBUSTER BABY!!!*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> It's Devean George for Ty Lue. *BLOCKBUSTER BABY!!!*


the jokes...(cries)


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

emplay:


> I haven't had a chance to read much of the postings today - but what I specifically meant was Mitch is either foolish for waiting and waiting for the perfect player - and ends up just blowing the next 2 years while LA waits for cap space.
> 
> OR
> 
> He's a genius who played the right kind of poker and manages to put together a really exciting team for the next 2 years - who may not win it all - but will be fun to watch and competitive (a la the pre-Shaq era 90's Lakers).





> Thanks everyone for the overwhelming support - for those who have been around LG a long time and know what a struggle it was to get our first daughter here - my wife and I are just thrilled (and nervous). I'm not too happy about my wife getting cut open tomorrow (C-Section) - but it's part of life. She's unbelievable - and if any of you men don't show enough respect for women - you're fools.
> 
> Anyway enough of that - btw if we were to have a boy (and if we do one day in the future) - we plan on the name Jalen - though that has no relation to Jalen Rose - just the one we picked out a long time ago.
> 
> And no that's not a hint. I think Lionel knows who the trade is - I suspect who it is but I don't have anything concrete yet. I've spent most of the day running around taking care of family stuff so as much as I'd like to know - unfortunately it's been lower priority.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Who is it?????? :curse:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wilt Chamberlain has offically come back from the dead to play center for the Los Angeles Lakers.

Link.


----------



## AIR KOBE (Aug 14, 2005)

it mite involve more teams


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Lamar Odom
> Chris Mihm
> Devean George
> Slava Medvedenko
> ...


Sweet jesus.. Look at that.. Cook and Bynum as the backups :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

One more thing..

Here



> Former Gopher *Kris Humphries* of the Utah Jazz is working out with the Timberwolves' *Kevin Garnett* and the Lakers' *Kobe Bryant* in Malibu, Calif., this week.


Here



> KRIS AND KOBE: *Carlos Boozer* isn't the only Jazz forward working out with other NBA players like the Lakers' *Kobe Bryant* in Los Angeles-area gyms. The St. Paul Pioneer Press reports *Kris Humphries* is also there, preparing for his second year in the NBA.


Hmm...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Locke said:


> I fully expect the Miami pick (which will likely end up being the 29th or 30th pick) to be traded at some point.


I fear the same thing. :no:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> I haven't had a chance to read much of the postings today - but what I specifically meant was Mitch is either foolish for waiting and waiting for the perfect player - and ends up just blowing the next 2 years while LA waits for cap space.
> 
> OR
> 
> He's a genius who played the right kind of poker and manages to put together a really exciting team for the next 2 years - who may not win it all - but will be fun to watch and competitive (a la the pre-Shaq era 90's Lakers).


how will this team not win it all with KG and kobe..Guys it aint KG. lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Even with Kobe and Garnett I believe they still wouldnt win it all. Look at the roster.. It's not KG.. C'mon be serious.. Its KG, Boozer, Humphries and Rose :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Alright, now I don't think anything is going to happen.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Patience, young grasshoppers."


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

rose?
curry?
artest?
KG?
bender?
chandler?
barry?
?????
?????
?????
o man i am dieing for somthing to happen....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Alright, now I don't think anything is going to happen.


i am starting to agree with my main man over here


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wuts up every1? anything new ive been at the hospital all day cuz my baby sister was born today!!! yea same day as Erics baby girl. i posted like twice today via my sidekick but that things takes ages to load but ill do anything 4 BBB.net! lol well so any news?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Wuts up every1? anything new ive been at the hospital all day cuz my baby sister was born today!!! yea same day as Erics baby girl. i posted like twice today via my sidekick but that things takes ages to load but ill do anything 4 BBB.net! lol well so any news?


Congratulations! :cheers:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i really believe NOW that this deal that mitch could be an idiot or genious is for artest. I mean artest is good..but he just screws up a team. I dont know why mitch would take a chance on him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i really believe NOW that this deal that mitch could be an idiot or genious is for artest. I mean artest is good..but he just screws up a team. I dont know why mitch would take a chance on him.


Why are u saying its artest?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Why are u saying its artest?


i guess because im smart and im putting 2 and 2 together


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

If it really is artest then we would have the best fighting team...wafer with the elbows and artest with the WWE in the crowd Butt kicking.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Sadly, Kobe hasn't shown he can fight but thats not important. We have Wafer for that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i really believe NOW that this deal that mitch could be an idiot or genious is for artest. I mean artest is good..but he just screws up a team. I dont know why mitch would take a chance on him.


Emplay even said himself that that "idiot or genius" comment had nothing to do with who we would get in the trade. He doesn't even know himself if the rumor is valid or who we would get in return. He just posted that on CL.com.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well now im reading there isnt a trade...im going to assume that


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Well now im reading there isnt a trade...im going to assume that


Where are u reading this?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

With Bonner Staying, Another Raptor Must Depart

Toronto Star - Matt Bonner is coming back and if Raptor general manager Rob Babcock is true to his word, at least one of Bonner's teammates is going to have to go.

With the second-year forward on the verge of signing a two-year contract worth about $4 million (all figures U.S.), the Raptors have a roster full of players with guaranteed contracts and if Babcock honestly wants to add a third point guard, some veteran is going to have to be waived or traded for some sort of future consideration. 

There has been no indication which of the current Raptors would be on Babcock's hit list but the list of players unlikely to contribute in this rebuilding season includes Lamond Murray and Aaron Williams and, perhaps, Eric Williams.

[More in URL]

Jalen Rose? Ahhh...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> With Bonner Staying, Another Raptor Must Depart
> 
> Toronto Star - Matt Bonner is coming back and if Raptor general manager Rob Babcock is true to his word, at least one of Bonner's teammates is going to have to go.
> 
> ...


Excellent..


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Is LG down?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Excellent..


 Why is that excellent? There is no mention of Rose..


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

thekid said:


> Is LG down?


Been down since 9 this morning est. everytime a signing or a trade goes down u cant get in.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

well there wasnt a signing or a trade unless you call mckie a big enough signing to make a whole board go down.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

emplay



Joined: 15 Aug 2004
Posts: 487

Posted: Mon Aug 22, 2005 7:14 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

listen - i heard a trade is close - i have some ideas - what i've heard doesn't qualify as blockbuster - though I hear chicago and toronto have been on the phone with LA. 

Expect solid moves like the McKie signing - not flashy - but good. 


hopefully this is true. curry??rose??


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> emplay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm we can count KG lol but ummmm my guess is rose


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

once this is just a rumor from a well respected bulls online source



> Whats up everyone. *Just found out today that during wedding Eddy Curry's in Mexico, Curry's fiancee and family members have pushed Eddy to retire fearing his heart may become worse if he continues to play.* Apperantly Curry is actually considering the idea. Not sure if you guys have heard about this yet.





ShamBulls said:


> Say what you like about how valid message board sources can say. Tech N9ne's reputation precedes him. And rightly so. Thus, if he says it's a scoop, it's a scoop.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=410425&sid=32f18d80ea1729985edfeb9797862576
> 
> :uhoh:





rlucas4257 said:


> Tech, IMO, is the most reliable inside source in the world of the Bulls. Too bad some of those realgmers ran him off that board. Oh well.


 ...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

ive had a feeling somthing was happening...and when i found that LG was down i became more convinced that LA had made a trade or somthin', but i havent heard anything...other than speculation and what not-on other boards


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Read this on the NBA forum and id thought id get you guys opinion.*

Laker/Pacers/Celtics Trade

Lakers trade: Divac, Vujacic, Cook, 1st Rounder
Lakers obtain: Bender, Banks, Reed

Celtics trade: LaFrentz, Banks, Reed
Celtics obtain: Divac, Pollard, Vujacic, 1st Rounder

Pacers trade: Bender, Pollard
Pacers obtain: LaFrentz, Cook

Why for the Lakers
--Phil Jackson is rumored to be in love with Bender (there were rumors the Lakers were trying to swing a draft day trade for him) and Banks, who was almost traded to the Lakers, gives them the defensive point guard they have never had.

Why for the Celtics
--Huge financial savings for the Celtics. Divac can be bought out (which also clears a roster spot) and Pollard is an expiring contract. LaFrentz is a better talent than Pollard, but the Celtics would have Blount, Borchardt, Perkins,and Pollard to rotate at center. The Celtics have been rumored to be shopping Banks, and in return they get a unproven, but offensively talented point guard in Vujacic, plus a first round pick. Reed is just a throw into help them clear a roster space.

Why for the Pacers
--LaFrentz gives them a very solid big man to bring off the bench to help the battle the Pistons and Heat. Bender rarely played for them due to his injuries, and Cook is the same type of player.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

more tidbits from LG on Saturday night:




emplay said:


> ...I'm trying to get back into contact with my sources to see if anyone has an answer. Other than some theories - the only one who seems to "know" is Lionel - and I think he's staying away simply because leaking any more could in some way hurt the deal.
> 
> I had heard a while back that LA wanted Artest and that Indy demanded Odom - but that LA said no. I don't know if that's changed - only circumstancial evidence from the random source on the InsideHoops board.


also from JD, an LG mod who says he knows who it is but doesn't want to "haley" the deal



JD said:


> If I were Lamar... I wouldn't sweat it.
> 
> (if you catch my drift)



http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=7196&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=1425


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Raptors aggressively looking to trade…per Raptors GM Babcock

The chances of the Raptors making some sort of multi-player trade to ease a roster logjam are getting better every day.

With Matt Bonner now officially back in the fold and the roster standing at 15 players with guaranteed contracts, general manager Rob Babcock said he's working hard to swing some sort of deal.

It seems to be working, although nothing is set yet.

"Two weeks ago, I'd have said it was a 30 per cent chance; I'd say it's creeping up on 50-50 now that we'll do something," Babcock said in a telephone interview last night.

Bonner's return — on a two-year contract worth about $4 million (all figures U.S.) — was made official by the team yesterday, giving Toronto the maximum allowed number of players under contract.

And with Babcock insisting on adding a much-needed third point guard to the team, even someone on a minimum-salary contract, something is going to have to give. That's why the GM has been burning up the phone lines with his contemporaries these last few days.

"We've got some discussions going now where both teams are willing to do something if something else happens," Babcock said.

That "something else" involved the ultimate destination of the myriad free agents still on the market. It's the domino theory of roster moves that Babcock has been talking about since the free agency period began earlier this month.

[More in URL]

This thing is getting good..


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i honestly dont expect aaron mckie to be our starting pg next yr.....if a trade does go down i would fully expect us to get another point...rose would be nice..banks would be great, a young guy w/ great D(shouldve had him last yr.)


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if we get rose this would be the first year that we would have set at PG in 2 years


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If the Raptors want to unload players and clear roster space, why would we trade Rose to LA; a team that doesn't have any contracts even close to Roses' other than Kobe and Odom, which are two players that aren't going anywhere.

Don't get your hopes up. I personally do want Rose to be shipped out right now, but it wouldn't make much sense at this moment. Guaranteed we are just going to cut Lamond...


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Exactly...

why would the raptors unload Rose (in order to free up a roster spot) only to aquire 2-3 players in his place?

To me... such a situation actually makes the Laker's chances of aquiring Rose look more bleak.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The only shot we had at Jalen Rose is if the Raps used their amnesty clause on him. But they didn't, so any talk about Rose is moot.


----------



## Dontizzay (Aug 17, 2005)

ye. we aint gettin rose yall. Curry maybe, but he got all them health problems... I say it gon be somthin outa tha blue


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Last night, posted by lamobe @ LG:

"can't tell y'all yet, but there is a great piece of news to come. will tell in the morning (or you may read about it)."

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=155328&highlight=#155328


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from emplay @ LG:

I'm still reconnecting to my sources and I have things that unconfirmed I can't run with.

I don't know who Lionel is referring two and have never claimed to - so there's not some giant secret I'm holding onto.

I put my "best guess" in the article - Lo Wright - and I'll stick by that.

One reason I think things are heating up - there's been an increase in smoke.

I left out Lue and Gary Payton - and will revisit them in my next article - specifically Lue who is still the Laker fallback option.

If Finley goes to Miami - the Lakers may have a better shot at Watson - assuming that Damon Jones goes to the Cavs and Keith McLeod in turn goes back to the Jazz.

BTW - can we all at LG take it down a notch - everyone relax - the Lakers will improve. I don't think it'll be Jalen Rose - and Curry is a bit of a long shot - but the Lakers will make a move.

I'm thinking the next couple of weeks - but like the Phil Jackson signing - this may just drag out forever. if that's the case can we return to some basic civil normalcy around here?

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=155378&highlight=#155378


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Sean said:


> Last night, posted by lamobe @ LG:
> 
> "can't tell y'all yet, but there is a great piece of news to come. will tell in the morning (or you may read about it)."
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=155328&highlight=#155328


He lied.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

guys this is getting Fing redickulous. People 6 pages...guys if something happens can we THEN post about it


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from emplay at CL:

LA wants another big and another guard - they'll try and trade to get it. Mostly complimentary players . . . unless they can land Curry which is a long shot. Lo Wright, Watson is possible - if not Pargo, Lue - not sure who the fallback big is.

I'm not going to address any comments regarding inside info, etc. I can say this - I talked to Mitch Kupchak today. I talked to Aaron McKie today. I was at the Kwame Brown press conference. I was at the Laker scrimmage before the SPL.

I'm not on the phone with Mitch or in his office listening to his discussions.

I do know a number of people in and around the team - and we all talk and share what what know.

I filter that information and try to make sense of it - sometimes I'm spot on - other times I whiff. Enjoy the process - complain if you like - don't read it, etc.

I'm still going to do what I do . . .

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=793760#793760


As far as the Wafer\Sasha story - I hear conflicting info - but there may have been a scuffle that wasn't considered much of a big deal. I'll know more later on that - don't want to speak too soon since things I say sometimes get blown out of proportion.

I did get the name finally from the source saying a trade was close last week- and the name was\is Lo Wright. That said - I don't have enough confirmation to say that's true or false - or imminent at this point. I'm not so quick to say a deal is done as I used to. There are some doubters on the Lo front - as far as I can tell it's obviously not a finished trade. Some speculation is that the wait is Earl Watson's decision - but I don't know if that's true. I know there are a number of other teams still trying to get Lo Wright from Memphis.

Haven't heard anyone mention Sprewell other than Hacksaw - and what I read sounded like Spree was using LA to try and get money from Denver.

Mitch told me that Odom is just starting to get back to the basketball part of his rehab. I need to listen to the tape to get his exact comment.

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38972&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=340


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lorenzen Wright...and Earl Watson...that could turn this into a pretty successful offseason......unfortunatly, its still uncertain as to who we would trade...but it sounds like the trade talks havent died down...thats a good sign


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

If the lakers are able to land those two players, i would consider their offseason a success. First they get a defensive point guard. That's the main thing killed them last year when they had chuchy the executioner in that spot. He would often get beat of the dribble, putting our bigs in tough situations, often getting into foul trouble. Second, acquiring Lorenzen Wright is going to help them on the boards. He is also more than a defensive presence than Mihm, although Mihm gets more blokcs. The reason he gets more blocks, is that he usually blocks someone when he helps defensively. But when it comes blocking his man's shot, he can't. He is move easily by oppossing centers. He needs to add more muscle so he can stand his ground and become a better defender.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Kwame, Watson, L Wright, McKie, Bynum, Wafer, Profit, probably Smush Parker. Wouldn't be bad at all.


----------

